# Rat Playpen



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So I made a playpen for my rats

This is using thin plexiglass plastic sheets. I am not sure the size but they are just high enough that i can barely step over. The rats can not jump over! 

You can find this type of sheets at any home improvement type store like home depot or lowes or such. I think they are fairly inexpensive.


I used gorilla tape to tape them all together. Use gorilla tape and not duct tape. You want to tape them where there is a small bit of tape inbetween the sides you are connecting & then tape both top and bottom so it makes a hinge. This allows you to fold them. 



It works amazing! I am loving it.
It is HUGE. I can sit inside with them and play.



It is very empty because I just set it up to try it out. 

Please excuse my messy floor, I spilled stuff setting it up lol


Always supervise your rats in playpens.










To show the height:



























And a cute shot of some of my boys!











Videos:

These are some of my younger boys & my dwarf boys. 
The videos are not great lol

https://youtu.be/7JVOpaD1cuI
https://youtu.be/9yiKl23qqkw
https://youtu.be/bstGVX-7ODo


If you want to see more pics, I uploaded some on facebook. It is hard to get pics of some many rats all running around so expect blurs lol
https://www.facebook.com/pg/onceuponamischief/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1254341618014116


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Neat! I use coroplast but I really like how this is clear. I'm having trouble finding the exact item on the homedepot though....all the large sheets are around $100?!?


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

I love this idea! Thanks for sharing it!  Would you mind showing a picture of it folded up?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

It looks wonderful! I HAVE QUESTIONS!

What is the material? I don't know that I've seen this type of sheeting at my local home improvement store. Perhaps I've been looking in the wrong sections(?)

Did you cut this material or just use it in the size that it comes? 

What are the dimensions of the pen, how tall are the walls?

Great work!


----------



## sammyterror (Feb 22, 2017)

Check Lowes


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> Neat! I use coroplast but I really like how this is clear. I'm having trouble finding the exact item on the homedepot though....all the large sheets are around $100?!?


Sadly I am not 100% sure of the type/cost. I have seen others use them and say they are cheap. 

We bought a house last year and there was a TON of the sheets of it in the basement already here. They were in our outside screen door. So i assume the people before us bought a whole pack to use for that.

My husband told me about them and I cleaned them up.

I did look at the homedepot website and couldn't find it. But at the actual store they did sell sheets of plexiglass right next to the coroplast.




> I love this idea! Thanks for sharing it!  Would you mind showing a picture of it folded up?


I will try to get a pic tomorrow. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZs249AgPOI 
This video is where I got the idea from. She uses coroplast. But it is the same idea. I was planning on actually only taping 3 sides then using clips the same way she did, but when making it I just forgot lol 
Mine is using just 4 sheets of the plastic. So it is long folded but so thin I can just slide it up against the wall.




> It looks wonderful! I HAVE QUESTIONS!
> 
> What is the material? I don't know that I've seen this type of sheeting at my local home improvement store. Perhaps I've been looking in the wrong sections(?)
> 
> ...


I explained just above where I got them. SO I am not much help lol But I know at my homedepot they sell plastic sheets in the same aisle as the coroplast. So you might have to go in person and ask. I will try to find them. I will try to find out exactly what to use.

The ones I have are like 20+ of them all the same size, so they may have come in a pack. I didn't cut them.

It is HUGE. I will measure tomorrow.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry I'm slow at the reply 

Each side is 28" high and 52.5" long.

Here it is folded up, super thin and light weight.
Ignore the small piece of plastic behind it, that is not attached lol











I love this pic of my dwarf Jaina, Dwarfs are so tiny lol










This video is just funny. I had some of my younger girls out in the playpen. It is a horrid shaky video sorry lol
My Dwarf Jaina would not stop jumping up to me. And all of a sudden my standard girl Buffy just jumped right at me & landed on my phone lol
https://youtu.be/B7uaw3vfUiY


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, I went to the Home Depot today and looked by the cloroplast...I can't find any plastic like this for under $75. Haven't checked Lowes. If anybody finds these, please post!


----------

